# Affirmations Exercises for Self-Esteem/Confidence



## Anon7022 (May 24, 2013)

Hi everyone, I am using the Anxiety and Phobia Workbook by Edmond Bourne to help me conquer my Anxiety and build some Self-Esteem/Confidence. I am looking for someone who would like to practice doing some of the affirmation exercises with me. Writing them down has really helped me so far but I also wanted to practice with someone else, so we could rehearse them together. We could instant message, Skype, or Skype with audio only and no picture, it's up to you. I would really appreciate any ones help! Looking forward to hearing from you! 

Best, 

Matt


----------



## becksmom (May 28, 2013)

Hi Matt,

Sounds like an interesting prospect. I don't have the workbook but would be willing to purchase it and practice with you. I'm really new to this site and I'm trying my best to figure out how to deal with this issue. Willing to give this a shot if it helps.


----------



## Anon7022 (May 24, 2013)

becksmom, 

So glad you responded! It's definitely a great book and I'm sure it would be well worth you getting. It has helped me tremendously. I'm new to this site also (joined last week) But I have some experience working with my anxiety for a while now. Let's set up a time to chat, I'll send you a message. 

Best


----------

